# modprobe nvida error

## henryzhou

Hi All,

I emerge nvidia-glx. It installs nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx.

Then when I "modprobe nvidia", it reminds the following error:

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r9/video/nvidia.ko): No such device

I'm sure that the link in /usr/src/linux points to the currect directory.

The result of "lspci" is 

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev b2)

Any hints?

----------

## cleaner

Did you configure your kernel as described in:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml

?

----------

## nE0

*nE0 has exactly the same problem.

Kernel: 2.6.12-gentoo-r6

Nvidia Kernel: nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r4

```
Idefix modules.autoload.d # modprobe nvidia

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/video/nvidia.ko): No such device
```

```

lspic -v

[..]

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro] (rev a4) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: CardExpert Technology: Unknown device 0001

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16

        Memory at fd000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=fe5f0000]

        Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        Expansion ROM at 00010000 [disabled]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 1

        Capabilities: [44] AGP version 2.0

[..]

```

And Yes, I followed the http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml  :Wink: 

I have AGPGART enabled (not a module) in the kernel.. Could that be the problem  :Confused: 

----------

## Muppy

Do you have "nVidia Framebuffer Support" enabled in your kernel? (Look under Device Drivers -> Graphics Support) I have had the same problem as you have, until I actually deactivated this feature in my kernel. Now everything works.

Manfred

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

## nE0

 *nixnut wrote:*   

> Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

 

Probably the reason I could not find this topic anymore.  :Very Happy: 

I have indeed the nvidia frame buffer support enabled in the kernel.. I  will disable, make & boot it, and reemerge the nvidia-kernel.

Currently: nvidia kernel says:

 *Quote:*   

> nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
> 
> NVRM: The NVIDIA GeForce2 GTS/GeForce2 Pro GPU installed in this system is
> 
> NVRM:  supported through the NVIDIA Legacy drivers. Please
> ...

 

Will let you know what happens without nvidia framebuffer.

----------

## nE0

Oke, current status:

I have removed nvidia framebuffer support from the kernel.

(note: AGPGART is still enabled)

I ran: ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nvidia-kernel

So I got the latest nvidia-kernel wich is 7667

still, modprobe nvidia returns:

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/video/nvidia.ko): No such device

dmesg:

NVRM: The NVIDIA GeForce2 GTS/GeForce2 Pro GPU installed in this system is

NVRM:  supported through the NVIDIA Legacy drivers. Please

NVRM:  visit http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html for more

NVRM:  information.  The 1.0-7667 NVIDIA driver will ignore

NVRM:  this GPU.  Continuing probe...

NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter found!

 :Confused:  I'm lost  :Confused: 

Edit:

It looks like the most current nvidia drivers do not support my videocard.  :Sad: 

However, there are less recent drivers available wich should support this card, AND the card from the topicstarter.. (Geforce2 MX/MX400)

I will post a working driver version

----------

## nE0

Version: 1.0-7167 should work. it works for me anyway..

Now I have installed this kernel driver from http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-7167.html

I would like it better when I could emerge this driver.. 

Someone any idea how to emerge such an older driver  :Confused:   :Embarassed: 

This solved my problems:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-370631-highlight-emerge+older+drivers.html

----------

## huh_dude

If I'd known where to look up this issue with the nvidia kernel module I'd probably still have a good root partition this morning. I was getting the modprobe response exactly as  above, Fatal: etc etc. (same module too).

As it is, I think the bit about the nVidia Framebuffer support in system kernel config (menuconfig) was probably my answer. But alas me, I unpacked a stage tarball (which halted with a "permission denied" message) then exitted gentoo linux to post about that failing. It just seemed like a good idea to re-build the system all over again. Now, I managed to get Reiserfsck to rebuild the file tree on the whole partition, it recovered like 3-4 file sector/clusters/or something (in like 2.8million) and junked about 440 files. 

Then it did something like defrag, it moved the whole heap( or not?) and I get a seg fault inside the chroot when I boot with liveCD, or a hung drive at 'freeing extra kernel memory". Or something. Is it just that I need to set the kernel version symlink to the source directory:

```
ln -s /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r9 /kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r9 
```

 that what I need to do?

Please excuse me if your train of un-interrupted thought was broken when you read through this.

----------

## henryzhou

After I remove  nvidia frame buffer support enabled in the kernel, it works.

But the new problem is.... It works very slow. glxgears shows only 1.x fps.... 

How could this be?

----------

## JDCentral

I JUST set up a Ti4400 in one of my machines, and glxgears flys... post the relivant (sp?) parts of your xorg.conf

----------

## bluedevils

thanks guys.  the framebuffer (or lack of) solution worked for me and my 5200

----------

## gortiag

Can be found here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-376803.html

I'll also try to framebuffer support.. Will post back here when I've tried it.. (emerging kde atm.. it takes a *very* long time.. )

----------

## henryzhou

Thank you guys. 

Now it's ok for me. I get 8xx fps.

----------

## sargek

 *Muppy wrote:*   

> Do you have "nVidia Framebuffer Support" enabled in your kernel? (Look under Device Drivers -> Graphics Support) I have had the same problem as you have, until I actually deactivated this feature in my kernel. Now everything works.
> 
> Manfred

 

Same fix for me - I am running kernel 2.6.12-r10 and nvidia drivers version 6629. Thanks folks!

----------

## gortiag

Disabling the framebuffer support in my kernel fixed the problem for me also.

----------

## huh_dude

I still have issues with nvidia but the framebuffer one is not among 'em.

----------

